# Still Hiring in Southeast MI Area



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

Plow Truck ( must have own truck ) 55-65 /Hr Cash

Atv Rider W/plow (must have own ATV) 25-35 /Hr Cash 

Salt truck Must be 3 Yard or Bigger 60 / Hr Cash
No V- Boxes on Pickups Unless a big one

Shovelers Must have own truck 13-15 ?Hr Cash

Call Mike 248-939-1061

Working From Novi, Westland, Southgate, Troy, Detroit, Canton
Basically anywhere in Wayne & Oakland County


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Doesn't make sense.. Don't want to be a pain, but all of the guys on here understand that $100+ per hour can be made with your own truck. So why plow for someone else for $60/hr..

Doesn't make sense to me, but to each his own


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

some like me dont want to deal with customers and in some areas like where i am at, 60 per hr would be great.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

i work in the western wayne areas might be interested in doing a little subbing
but everything is still up in the air...as im sure it is with you also

we might fill up all of our salters every night or we may run short if we dont start getting some contracts back soon

i might posible have a 6yrd salter and a plow truck that could pick up some slack...let me know if you think you might be looking for something like that....if it dont work out oh well


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Simple Answer about subcontracting & 60.00/Hr ...*

There are so many guys who work concrete, brick, construction, ect ect that aren't carrying liability & Workers Comp, They get paid cash and they get paid every week or two. Sure guys can go out get thier own contracts, make all kinds of money, but do they really want to front up 20,000.00 + in salt & calcium and deal with hassles and deal with payments. And to this day, unless someone is getting thier own contract, I have NEVER seen anyone plowing for another company for over $100- hr. And No one is forcing anyone to work, Just advertising. Thanks, Mike


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

iam available i live in clinton twp i have 1988 chevy with 8 ft western let me know thanx bill


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

99 SD F250+ Diesel 4x4 w/ 7.5ft SD boss plow.
Currently working in downtown detroit (near the fisher bld.), 8mile & greenfield area, 8 & telegraph, 11 & dequinder, 13 & grossbeck (and all in between)

Been plowing for 5 years, let me know if you can use us.

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## bratsrus (Jan 20, 2005)

*available*

I am running a 2003 F250 Superduty with a 7.5 Meyer blade. As of right now I have no where to run it. I am available between 7pm and 9am. Have lots of plowing experience! You can reach me at [email protected].


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

my dump truck just went down tonight and depending on if theey can get it done by tomorrow then i may be looking to sub out some work for the storm this weekend.....Any one able to if i need it?

ill know more on my truck in the morning and i will keep you guys updated...thanks


----------



## bratsrus (Jan 20, 2005)

*available*

Five Star, give us a ring if you need us. We'll be around!


----------



## heliski989 (Nov 5, 2004)

*3 yd er*

i got a spare 3 yd v box that i could send out if need be ... 
let me no becuse i would have to pu tit in a truck today.
i also have a dump w/ a v box holds dam near 15500# 
give me a call 248 863 7706 -jonathon @ lyon sealcoat


----------

